# Vacuum pump help



## Shane.M (May 6, 2017)

Looking for some advice on vacuum pumps. Maybe I'm doing something wrong or I need a different pump? After very use my vacuum pump is locking up. I have to completely take it apart and manually turn the inner shaft and free it up to get it to run again. I have made sure everyone I have used it that I do not suck any stabilizing resin up in it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## gman2431 (May 7, 2017)

@Schroedc knows a ton about these.


----------



## Shane.M (May 7, 2017)

Any help is appreciated. The pump I have I will post a picture below. I got the pump from the guy I bought my resin from said it was only used a few times. When I opened it up the first time it was caked full of stuff after only using once. I took it completely apart and cleaned everything to still have the same issues. Wondering if there is something I'm not seeing or if it's just not the right pump to use all together.


----------



## Schroedc (May 7, 2017)

Probably needs a complete disassembly and cleaning of the pump cartridge. Some resin goes airborne and gets in the pump. I change oil right after use and flush the cartridge with oil. I'll be back in the shop on a couple days and can look up that model.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 7, 2017)

I'm going to agree with Colin on this one. Sounds like it's inside the pump cartridge looking at schematics on that one.

I've got a cheap little rotary pump, but when I tore mine down the first time, there was a fine reddish black line inside the pump housing that appeared to be a combination of rust and resin that had built up, and the rotor in the pump would stick at that point. Even with it apart and turning it by hand, it would hang up at that same spot, virtually every time. Required a little gentle scraping with a utility knife to scrape it out, it was hard. Scotch-brite pad wasn't cutting it at all. But once removed the problem went away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KarelianWood (May 12, 2017)

I got soviet school physics laboratory hand vacuum pump system like this^))) No need electricity and your biceps got a power^)))

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------

